# Programierkabel



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

Hallo! 

Hab da mal ne Frage bzgl. des Programmierkables für die s7 300. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe git es zwei Programiierkabe dafür und zwar einmal nen PC Adatper und einmal den TS Adapter. 
Gibt es bei den beiden preisliche Unterschiede und wenn wieviel macht das ungefähr aus?

MfG

Electronaut


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

Das kommt auf den Anbieter des TS-Adapter oder MPI-Adapter an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen EMPTD


----------



## Zottel (10 Februar 2005)

Du solltest wissen,daß du zumindest beim TS-Adapter von Siemens das Teleservice-Paket benötigst, damit Step7 den Adapter überhaupt ansprechen kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2005)

Mahlzeit,

Siemens-Listenpreise:

6ES7972-0CA23-0XA0
  SIMATIC S7, PC ADAPTER V5.1 ZUM ANSCHLUSS 
  AN S7-300/-400, C7, M7; ZUR UMSETZUNG RS232 
  AUF RS485; OHNE RS232-KABEL
  294,00 EUR

6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0
  SIMATIC S7, PC ADAPTER USB Z. ANSCHLUSS 
  AN S7-200/300/400, C7; MIT USB-KABEL (5M) EINSETZBAR 
  UNTER WIN 2000/ XP
  306,00 EUR

6ES7972-0CA34-0XA0
  SIMATIC S7, TS-ADAPTER 5.2 FUER SIMATIC 
  TELESERVICE FUER S7-300/-400, M7, C7 MIT RS 
  232/RS 485-UMSETZUNG LIEFERUMFANG OHNE 
  RS232-KABEL
  387,00 EUR

6ES7901-1BF00-0XA0
   SIMATIC S7, ANSCHLUSSKABEL FUER HMI-ADAPTER 
   UND PC/TS ADAPTER, (RS232 / NULL-MODEM-KABEL) 5M 	
  16,50

Das man das Nullmodem praktisch immer benötigt :roll:, 
ist es bei unseren Adaptern 

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/s7-adapter.htm

im Lieferumfang enthalten:

13012
  ACCON-MPI-Adapter	
  218,00 EUR

13012PA
  ACCON-MPI-Adapter mit PG-Anschluss	
  229,00 EUR

13012-USB
  ACCON-MPI-Adapter USB
  240,00 EUR

13020
  ACCON-MPI/TS-Adapter
  249,00 EUR

Nachteil: Unsere S7-Adapter können MPI-seitig nur 187 kBit/s 
Vorteile: Unsere S7-Adapter können bei Bedarf (z. B. vernetzte Steuerungen) mit 24 V fremdversorgt  werden, sind günstiger 
und haben das Nullmodemkabel im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Weiter kann der TS-Adapter von uns auch ohne die TS-Software 
von Siemens lokal betrieben werden.

Hier gibt es noch einen weiteren Thread zum Thema PC- und 
TS- Adapter:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1797

Eine Alternative ist übrigens ACCON-NetLink:
http://www.deltalogic.de/pbhw/netlink.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Februar 2005)

Wenn wir schon für die Firmen aus dem wilden Süden Werbung machen, dann richtig:

http://www.process-informatik.de/


----------

